# AGR referral bonus



## the_traveler (Jan 19, 2009)

Dumb question:

AGR has a current promotion for referrals until 3/31/09, where both the person referred and the referring member both get 500 bonus points. (This is the yearly referral bonus.) Where can I find it? I don't seem to see it anywhere on the AGR site, and I've got 2 referrals to put in. 

If someone has a link to a site, could you post it? :huh:


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here it is:

Link


----------

